# Download fehlgeschlagen. Konnte Anfrage nicht in die temporäre Datei schreiben.



## planet_fox (29. Sep. 2014)

Ich habe in den Webs vorwiegend bei Wordpress folgende Meldung beim updaten der Plugins

_Download fehlgeschlagen. Konnte Anfrage nicht in die temporäre Datei schreiben.

Von den Rechten her konnte ich nichts feststellen, letzte Woche hatte ich das selbe Probleme in einem anderen Web schon und dachte dies würde nur an diesem Web liegen. Jedoch heute die nächste Seite. Die Seite läuft mit Fast-cgi & Apache2 . _


----------



## planet_fox (29. Sep. 2014)

Es gibt zwar eine Lösung über die wp-config aber kann ja nicht jetzt die Zukunft sein. 
define(‘WP_TEMP_DIR’, ABSPATH . ‘wp-content/tmp’);


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2014)

Hast Du suexec im web aktiviert?


----------



## planet_fox (29. Sep. 2014)

Ja


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2014)

Dann fällt ir so im Moment nichts ein, an sich läuft Wordpress immer problemlos. Hast Du denn irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen im error.log der Seite? Wo will Wordpress denn rein schreiben, und kann es nicht?


----------



## planet_fox (29. Sep. 2014)

a) 
[warn] [client 8.10.109.44] mod_fcgid: stderr: WordPress-Datenbank-Fehler Got error 28 from storage engine f\xc3\xbcr Abfrage SHOW COLUMNS FROM `wp_posts` von require('wp-blog-header.php'), require_once('wp-includes/template-loader.php'), include('/themes/how/startseite.php'), get_header, loc[Sun Sep 21 20:07:57 2014] [warn] [client 88.88.109.10] (70014)End of file found: mod_fcgid: can't get data from http client, referer: http://www.howtoforge.de/wp-login.php


----------



## nowayback (29. Sep. 2014)

Klingt fast danach als wäre die platte/partition voll oder defekt


----------

